# Playgroup and childcare facilities



## youshouldbedancin (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,
Looks like we will be making our way to Dubai for my husbands work. We have a 2.5year old girl and I am wanting to get in touch with any playgroups that may be going...also are there many non school age care facilities should I work?
Thanks in advance to anyone that answers
Cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, there are lots of childcare/nurseries in Dubai, and also play groups etc.

Check out this link.

http://www.dubaikidz.biz/


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

we are probably heading out in 1 month with our 2yo.

will let you know if it happens and we can swap notes!


----------



## youshouldbedancin (Sep 2, 2008)

*thanks for your message*

Thank you so much!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

*Childcare*



youshouldbedancin said:


> Thank you so much!


Hi everyone
My wife and I are travelling to Dubai in December 08 and have a 2 and a half year old son. So we are also interested in childcare arrangements in Dubai.

We would be most interested in learning from your good, bad and indifferent experiences with childcare.

cheers


----------



## muggle (Sep 2, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Hi everyone
> My wife and I are travelling to Dubai in December 08 and have a 2 and a half year old son. So we are also interested in childcare arrangements in Dubai.
> 
> We would be most interested in learning from your good, bad and indifferent experiences with childcare.
> ...


I have a 2.5 year old son and we are located in Springs area. I have found nursery places quite difficult to come by. Most nurseries have long waiting lists. Most people I have spoken to with kids this age tend to arrange regular play dates to compensate.


----------

